# Italian Cat brings gifts to owners grave



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

Move over Greyfriar's Bobby -- cats love their owners too.

I don't know if it's appropriate to post this here, but it's
such a touching story, and Toldo was a rescue cat. He's
been bringing gifts to his owner's grave for 3 years now.
The article can be found here

Loyal Italian Cat, Toldo, Brings Gifts To Owner's Grave (PHOTO)


----------



## Breshiki (Jan 21, 2013)

AWWWWWW! That's so sweet! I makes me wanna cry a little (a happy cry). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GgC (Apr 2, 2013)

Very touching...to see gratitude and love display in this lovely cat, specially in a world where there so much lack of it.:daisy


----------



## cats_paw (May 8, 2013)

Awww...that is so sweet. What a beautiful story.


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Awww that's the sweetest story I have seen in a while having to do with a cat I absolutely love it!


----------

